# Needed: Syllabi / Course Overview for Baptism Class



## zoeenglishministry (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello Friends. If you're willing to share, I would love to take a look at your baptism class syllabus and/or course overview as we are developing our own. In particular, I would love to see how different reformed congregations handle new believer's adult baptism (previously unbaptized), youth baptism (unbaptized), and how the curricula relates to membership processes. Many thanks in advance!


----------

